# Lost in the woods bird hunting.



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

OHIO VIZSLA said:


> Model, manufacturer?


Yeah I wondered about that too. Seems like a great gift for Hunter. Paint blaze orange. I’ve got five or six of the small2300 mA AA size charging modules, and there are times when they will not light up an iPhone. There’s just not enough charge in one of those little single battery units to turn things back on


----------



## Tonybob (Mar 16, 2014)

I’m getting over loaded with electronics.
I carry 2 gps units. 1 attached to the dog, which has paid for itself more than once since they are getting old and deaf. And 1 as a back up for my own comfort. I have added my phone with the onyx app which is awesome. The onyx is now my number 1 navigation tool. I also carry 2 compasses which I refer to quite often to help keep me grounded and not entirely reliant on technology. 
However the most important thing I need to carry now, is a set of READING GLASSES. With out those it doesn’t matter what I carry in my vest.
Must be a young group on this site. Lol


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Tonybob said:


> I’m getting over loaded with electronics.
> I carry 2 gps units. 1 attached to the dog, which has paid for itself more than once since they are getting old and deaf. And 1 as a back up for my own comfort. I have added my phone with the onyx app which is awesome. The onyx is now my number 1 navigation tool. I also carry 2 compasses which I refer to quite often to help keep me grounded and not entirely reliant on technology.
> However the most important thing I need to carry now, is a set of READING GLASSES. With out those it doesn’t matter what I carry in my vest.
> Must be a young group on this site. Lol


I'm there with ya on reading glasses!


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Wirehair, you never disappoint me for a laugh about one of your happenings. Hope your doing well. I ask Ken about you every so often.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> Wirehair, you never disappoint me for a laugh about one of your happenings. Hope your doing well. I ask Ken about you every so often.


LOL. I do seem to have a slightly higher than average share of misadventures. But they make for good memories. Most of my current problems have to do with having acquired 2 Deer Hounds that were passed off as Italian Pointers. After deer season I plan to do even more breaking. The older one is almost there. It surprised me that he took off that night. I would have never put the young one on the ground. Leo was good all season and if he did run something he broke of after 300 yards or less. Tell Ken I said Hi and Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family. 

The compass was an Marbles that came with an Orvis lanyard. It "glows in the dark" If you shine a light on it. Are there other types that glow all the time? "radioactive"?

6Speed, I used to pack dry clothes winter Steelhead fishing if I was far from home. Those DAMM LOGS. But the funny thing is I was parked 10 min from my cabin. 

Again thanks all for the input.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Looked at the map when parking the truck and pick a direction to head in on and then picked a direction to head back out for a safety exit to a road or landmark. So if I was heading in NW and if I couldn't head back this direction then a road was always to east of my hunting location.
Getting a little lost was always part of the fun in exploring a new area just had to make sure you had enough time to get back out.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

wpmisport said:


> Looked at the map when parking the truck
> Getting a little lost was always part of the fun in exploring a new area just had to make sure you had enough time to get back out.


Yes, it is always good to let the birds get to the roost late in the day. 4:00 always works for me


----------



## ice house (Dec 27, 2017)

my brother age 65 was lost for 4 days labor day week in the no business canyon bottom , brownlee reservoir in Idaho , early alzheimers ,in washington county ,Idaho. Idaho search and rescue found him alive, we were bird hunting in an area we hunted many times before, he wondered off from his hunting partner at 8ooo ft.Search involved planes and Idaho national guard helis,MY brother published an account of rescue ,washinton co s and r used hounds and springer spaniels , the hound picked up a scent on day 4.It can happen quick , one of my other brothers had a cell ph to call sheriff before battery went dead to start the search on day 2.Be aware of the mental health of those hunting if things mentally begin to slip no matter how painful cancel the outings .be safe thanks


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

If you have a smart phone, an OnX subscription will do everything your handheld GPS does and more. You can also easily create and download maps ahead of time, so it does not matter if you can’t get a signal anymore. 

Add in the aforementioned power pack and it’s hard to argue that you need anything else these days.


----------



## Rick1973 (Jan 22, 2013)

On glasses: If you are near sighted no need for readers but take a spare pair of "seeing" glasses. When everything starts to get blurry at 18" w/o glasses, losing/breaking them is not good.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Add in the aforementioned power pack and it’s hard to argue that you need anything else these days.



Ask Murphy about that .

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Ask Murphy about that .
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


True.
I would think with all three,watch,onx,and garmin that you are pretty well set.
But always have a compass!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Getting lost can happen at any age.
Good procedures limit the likelihood.
Good preparation limits the inconvenience

I count birds worked, and don't run my dogs much more than 2 hrs at a time
So, I make loops through cover
I found it most productive for grouse and pheasants

I get more dog miles and better dog performance

The point is, a loop is a loop.
I plan on going in here, walking cw or ccw, and coming out there, with the truck to the left or right of me.
It really reduces disorientation.

No truck tracks? It's either the wrong trail, or my loop was short.

In the western mountains or canyon areas, I pull out all the electronic stops. My Mule starts to look like the space shuttle, and I carry my elb. I don't bother with a sat phone anymore.

These are just a few thoughts on how to have more fun more safely with less "inconvenience".

Flatlanders don't know altitude sickness, that's a whole nother thread.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Raising my hand as I am guilty of many of these shortcomings.....one thing I have to re-learn every season is take a look at the damn sun while I am still standing at the truck! 
Overcast, cloudy days offer their own set of adventures.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Raising my hand as I am guilty of many of these shortcomings.....one thing I have to re-learn every season is take a look at the damn sun while I am still standing at the truck!
> Overcast, cloudy days offer their own set of adventures.


That's why I'm stringing it along.
I need not take a lifetime of exploring to my grave with me.

Everybody that lives the outdoors gets temporarily mislocated. LOL


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

The desert is the worst terrain in the world for navigation without electronics. It all looks the same, especially when they turn the lights off...a compass and map still works but your better pay attention!!!!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

6Speed said:


> The desert is the worst terrain in the world for navigation without electronics. It all looks the same, especially when they turn the lights off...a compass and map still works but your better pay attention!!!!


And a pocket star chart, so you can get even more lost while it's cool! LOL!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> And a pocket star chart, so you can get even more lost while it's cool! LOL!


Yea, I learned the stars young and even how to use a sextant. It's all good until the clouds roll in and then you'd better have a back up plan!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I've never been "lost".



Been powerful' turned-around a time or two though.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

6Speed said:


> Yea, I learned the stars young and even how to use a sextant. It's all good until the clouds roll in and then you'd better have a back up plan!


Sextant.... sounds like something I need to look further into!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Trunkslammer said:


> Sextant.... sounds like something I need to look further into!


Works great when you dog makes casts over the horizon, or out of sight of land. LOL


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Ask Murphy about that .
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


It’s been all I’ve used for days at a time out west. Bad luck follows me around like a cloud, but for some reason it’s allowed this to work for me so far.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I also don’t know how to use a map and compass.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

You are really only lost if you don't want to be there.
Enjoy your walk, take in the sights, and be happy.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Botiz said:


> I also don’t know how to use a map and compass.


I give lessons . Degree in Geography and taught a cartographic related grad. class and I come cheap. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Even though I hunt the same areas year after year, I never hit the grouse woods without a compass! I have been hunting the same areas for 30 years. I find it saves me time and keeps me on track. I use a wrist compass and deal naked without it. The LOOK of grouse cover changes with time and things become confusing at times.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

When a "getting lost" story starts with..."so I went for a little, late afternoon walk...." We know the story teller is not expecting to get lost and probably not prepared for it. 
There was a post about Bug Out Bags and what other people had in them. Some were really stocked. Others not so much. Having multiple small bags with bare essentials for fishing, hunting, or simply little walk adventures sure makes getting lost much easier to handle....or avoid!
There should even be larger sized and better stocked Be Prepared bags in every vehicle as well.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I normally hunt alone. However a couple times a season I take a friend of mine, he obviously doesn’t know the cover as well as me. It’s always funny when we start the hunt. He will ask what way we’re heading and I will tell him NE , SW etc. He will then look at me with a dumbfounded look and say “What way is that?” I just ordered him a compass for a funny joke Christmas gift.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I think that deer hunters are also very conscious of compass directions. Due to constantly monitoring stand location/ wind direction.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

OHIO VIZSLA said:


> Model, manufacturer?


Says Mophie for name brand on the side. 5200 mAh. Bought it at meijer. Tested it out rifle season. I have a cell phone with a pretty weak battery. I left this pack out in cold for an all day sit two days in a row. I let my cell phone drain down to 20-30% charge and it charged my phone 3 times to a full charge. The 3rd charge it died when my cell phone was up to 97%. The temp was around 25 degrees out. For the size of the pack i was impressed with its ability to charge my phone 3 times. 

My only gripe with the product is that the charging cord that came with it for charging the unit is only 3-4" long. Very light and easy to carry in a pack or coat pocket.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Says Mophie for name brand on the side. 5200 mAh. Bought it at meijer. Tested it out rifle season. I have a cell phone with a pretty weak battery. I left this pack out in cold for an all day sit two days in a row. I let my cell phone drain down to 20-30% charge and it charged my phone 3 times to a full charge. The 3rd charge it died when my cell phone was up to 97%. The temp was around 25 degrees out. For the size of the pack i was impressed with its ability to charge my phone 3 times.
> 
> My only gripe with the product is that the charging cord that came with it for charging the unit is only 3-4" long. Very light and easy to carry in a pack or coat pocket.
> 
> View attachment 609629


there are smart options for these batter packs depending on size and weight requirements, I have 2 a small one that I carry on my person form walks in the woods and a larger one I bought this year for a Boundary Waters Trip, the later kept 4 phones going for 8 days, they were one airplane mode nut used for pictures and gps. I think I paid 20 or 25 for the bigger one, Manet 15 for the small.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Says Mophie for name brand on the side. 5200 mAh. Bought it at meijer. Tested it out rifle season. I have a cell phone with a pretty weak battery. I left this pack out in cold for an all day sit two days in a row. I let my cell phone drain down to 20-30% charge and it charged my phone 3 times to a full charge. The 3rd charge it died when my cell phone was up to 97%. The temp was around 25 degrees out. For the size of the pack i was impressed with its ability to charge my phone 3 times.
> 
> My only gripe with the product is that the charging cord that came with it for charging the unit is only 3-4" long. Very light and easy to carry in a pack or coat pocket.
> 
> View attachment 609629


There was just one on a black Friday deal... can't remember the store. Menards? Quite cheap though.


----------

